# horsepower restricted lakes



## bcbouy (Feb 3, 2012)

i know we all have them where we live, but i'm curious to know if anyone has ever seen it enforced.up here where i am we don't really have any enforcement to speak of. i fish ALOT and i can count the number of times i have seen enforcement officers on 1 finger ,and that was a looong time ago.the funny thing is everyone fishing on 9.9 lakes always behave themselves no matter how big the motor,as long as they're fishing they respect other boaters.i have noticed that i see a lot more e.m.o lakes than hp restrictions nowadays.i run a yamaha 15 without any worries.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2012)

my local is a20 hp and they will enforce


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 3, 2012)

None that I know of near me.


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 3, 2012)

Most lakes & rivers here aren't HP restricted. A few are but not many. And of those few, they are highly policed. Most of the Fish & Game officers are looking for registrations, fishing licences, but if you're on the water with a 25 HP and the max is 10 HP, you're going to get a fine. And they usually don't give a 2nd chance if you play dumb either. You get a ticket on the spot-first offense.

Then you have the guys with the duck boats that are restricted to 25 HP max on certain areas. Many of them are running 50+ HP modified 25's. Last time I heard, there was a 1998 law enacted by the EPA which prohibits modifications to any outboard motor that would increase it's speed, horsepower. I have not seen this on paper, have only heard about it through some of the duck hunters who've had run-in's with wildlife officers. There is one guy running a 25 Yamaha 3 cylinder that's really hyped up...thing makes in the neighborhood of 70 HP on a 1548. Goes like stink-around 50 MPH is what I heard. I've seen it but never at full speed.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 4, 2012)

up here,no registration on boats under a certain length,but i'm not sure what it is.no motor registration,no emissions regs,no ethanol in gas,you need a boaters licence on powerboats,unless you rent it(?),but nobody ever asked to see mine ever.we are woefully understaffed on conservation officers and the police used to do the boat checks,but they passed it off to the coastguard i think,so now nobody does it.


----------



## tinboatlover (Feb 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, most of the lakes around here (Huntington, WV) are 9.9 lakes. They will definitely nail you if you are over 9.9. One of the lakes is absolutely ridiculous. If you fish it without getting checked, you are lucky.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 4, 2012)

The lake I am building my boat for is a 10hp limit. I have seen 15 and bigger on it. But I never have seen to many people run to fast on it. I'm looking forward to exploring it better than I have been able to with the Kayak. 

BTW I'll be happy running my 9.8 merc


----------



## 00 mod (Feb 4, 2012)

No hp restricted lakes around here, but I have hear of MANY people putting 15 hp carbs on 9.9's and also running 15 hp with 9.9 stickers!!! :shock: 

Jeff


----------



## po1 (Feb 4, 2012)

I've seen inspections at Evergreen (10hp restriction) a couple of years ago. They were actually checking out the model numbers on the outboards. Seems like to many people were running 15hp outboards and just switching hoods or stickers. My 76 9.9 evinrude with a 15hp carb passed their inspections since the model number still show's it being a 9.9. Here at bannor marsh (25hp restriction) I've haven't every seen a inspection or even had to show a fishing license in more then 20 years.


----------



## JBooth (Feb 4, 2012)

None that I know of around here.


----------



## gouran01 (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't comprehend the HP restriction in the slightest! Maybe a speed restriction, wake restriction or just making common sense law! I've saw 50+ HP that barely top 20 MPH and 10HP doing 25-30MPH, just don't make any dang sense to me!


----------



## redbug (Feb 4, 2012)

they uped the hp limit on one lake here to 20 hp and i see boats putting off bigger wakes than my triton does at 75
I am in favor of a speed limit or even no wake but the state says most boaters dont understand what no wake means so they go with the hp limit


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 4, 2012)

I wish they did here i cant tell you how many times iv seen people buzz past fishermen or buz the shoreline in their big ass show boats goin 100 mph 20 ft from shore, i keep wanting to catch some one doing it to me an time it just right an toss a beer bottle or a cooler infront of em an take out the driver...


----------



## chrispy186 (Feb 4, 2012)

Here in RI 9 out of 10 lakes are 10hp and under. However, I have never seen it enforced. What makes no sense to me is how the state gives permits for tournaments, in which there is no hp restriction as long as you are in that tournament. But as soon as its over, back to 10hp and under. So now all the 10hp lakes have 30 boat T's and 225hp blasting up and down every weekend. Its a shame, because as soon as they put that tournament rule into effect, the fishing in the best lake in the state went downhill quick. It gets pounded every weekend. Oh, and if you happen to go fishing before opening day for trout, be ready to be constantly harrassed by the DEM. They dont like you on trout waters before then, even though you arent fishing for trout. This state cares more about its trout than it does its residents.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 4, 2012)

Pyramid state park has a 10hp restriction (except during duck season)...however it is hardly ever policed.

Few years ago we put my dads ranger (150hp) on one of the lakes. We never started the big motor up. Even put it on the trailer with the trolling motor. The game warden had watched us the whole time. He came down, checked us out and said thanks for not using the big motor. He told us that we could start up the big motor and idle or use it to put the boat on the trailer. He was a really nice guy.


But then at Cedar Lake down in C-dale...that's another story. It gets heavily policed for the 10hp restrictions. People are constantly being busted for running 15-25hp with 9.9 stickers and hoods.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 4, 2012)

We have a bunch here in northern va. And they do check and ticket. We even have some that are electric only. Mist have fuel tank disconected, outboard out of water.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not aware of any restricted lakes in the state. If there are any, I've never encountered or even heard of them. I wouldn't mind if they had some though as it would be nice to be able to fish in a more peaceful setting some times.


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Im in the same area as PO1. 

I talk to the DNR at least 2-3 times a season. In fact, I have to give him a call Monday to secure our Crappie Tournament dates. 

As for seeing them on the water, yea couple times at Evergreen, never at Banner. I have seen him take a lap around the parking lot at Banner though. I have seen them at Evergreen use binoculars to keep an eye on shady looking characters.


----------



## redbug (Feb 5, 2012)

I remember getting checked at cedar before i have seen them also checking at devils kitchen and grassy
they are some big lakes to cover with only a 10hp motor


----------



## acwd (Feb 5, 2012)

All of the lakes that I fish are 10 hp limit. Went to one last summer that wasnt. Forbes! A 14 ft jon on a big lake dont mix too well, but I will say this 99% of the guys with big boats and motors seen me and my son slowed down for us. Then you get the one guy who just ran wide open! I thought we were goners! But we made it got the boat turned so the waves wasnt hitting us from the side! I waved to the ones that did slow down for us and gave the wide open guy the finger wave! We did have fun caught a lot of crappie. I would love to back to Forbes in a bigger boat this year and earlier in the year and catch some more crappie. Never seen a conservation officer once last year. Few years ago my aunt and uncle got checked at a lake we fish at. The conservation officer made them pull the hood off the motor and checked a number stamped on the block to make sure it was 9.9. The officer told them that they had complaints of boaters speeding and running bigger than allowed motors. He sat at the ramp all day and checked everyone. 

Steve


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Feb 5, 2012)

I know of one lake in my area that is hp restricted and another that is "no wake" with no motor size restriction, and they will ticket you if you violate. I have a friend that got ticket in his 12' with a 5.5hp for going to fast.


----------



## MRichardson (Feb 5, 2012)

Pretty hard to evade with a 5.5!


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 6, 2012)

I actually like the HP restricted lakes. The one I am seting up my boat for is a great little lake (700acre) its fun with the Kayak as you don't get ran over by the big boat boys. Some of the big lakes around get so churned up by the big boats there is no way I would go on them with my Kayak. Now its still yet to see with my new tin I guess. My guess is I will do better than the guys I saw on there in a 10-12 footer that looked like a 6 inch wave could have sent them down. 

I'm not usually in a hurry when fishing. I will probably run my 2.5 for a while. Got to come up with a tank and fuel line somewhere for the 9.8


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 6, 2012)

I hear ya. I bought my boat because most of the lakes I fish are hp restricted. 10hp and 25hp. I agree about the unrestricted lakes, they get a lot of pleasure boaters, jet skis, etc. Granted the scenery changes frequently with the pleasure boaters, however their wake usually rocks me back to reality. :lol: 

I did have a nice conversation with a DNR biologist about hp restrictions. Around here the local biologist sets the restrictions, provided its a DNR lake and not a state or county run lake. He did change a small lake to no wake for boats with over a 10hp motor. The biggest concern he heard prior to making hte change was fishing pressure would increase. His reply, control the amount of trailer parking and ticket those who dont park in the trailer spots. This way you control the pressure and allow those with larger boats access. I like that philosophy and the logic behind the decission. Seems like a great approach. Sure would be nice if we could make a concerted effort to get the policies changed.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 7, 2012)

A guy I used to work with fished Cedar Lake a lot (10hp restriction). He has a 16/48 Jon boat. It used to have a 25hp Merc with 9.9 decals. He ran it until just last year when they started cracking down on that. So he went out and bought a brand new Honda 9.9 4 stroke. That motor does not have enough Umph to get his boat up on plane. So he actually throws a bigger wake with the smaller motor.

The locals have been petitioning to get it raised to a 25hp limit.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 8, 2012)

I would probably be ok with a no wake lake... mine is only around 700 acres if I remember right. But I think it would be fished more with it being no wake. And it would seem they would have to patrol it more.


----------



## Trouble (Feb 8, 2012)

tinboatlover said:


> Unfortunately, most of the lakes around here (Huntington, WV) are 9.9 lakes. They will definitely nail you if you are over 9.9. One of the lakes is absolutely ridiculous. If you fish it without getting checked, you are lucky.


I also fish the HP restricted lakes here in West Virginia and have seen guys with Trackers with 40hp running wide open. I wish they would get busted!


----------



## Brian B. (Mar 19, 2013)

I can make much less impact throwing the boat up on plane with the 35 at Pyramid SP(10 limit) than I do with my 10, also pass fishing boaters more quickly and throw no wake what so ever.

You can always tell a new boater- you are fishing your spot- here comes Skippy on plane, fairly quiet, flat running... He gets 50 yards away, drops off plane and runs nose high full wake.. "Hey thanks Skippy"... Helps no one.

The hp restrictions are rediculous, no one pays any attention to the at Pyramid, and everyone is respectful of one another. (Now if we could get the locals to stop parking their truck/trailer on the ramp.. That would be awesome, but that would require more intelligence than a bag of hair too..)


----------



## acwd (Mar 19, 2013)

We was down at Pyramid a week ago. Too windy! Didnt take the boat.

Steve


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 20, 2013)

We have a 10hp limit lake that is highly enforced. Our rivers have a speed limit that is enforced. Our electric only lake I have seem outboards running and no enforcememt. I guess it just depends who is in charge of the enforcing. The ones that are enforced are controlled by the city. The others are state.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Mar 21, 2013)

We have a number of lakes in Oregon that are SPEED restricted to 10 MPH rather than being hp restricted. A couple that I fish are 1000 acres plus. The system seems to work well (but it can take a while to get from one end to the other). Haven't seen anyone getting a citation for speeding, but lots of license verifications, of course.


----------

